# Hi Mrtony here’s my turtle tank



## Turtle ranch (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Turtle ranch (Jul 7, 2021)

I just clean it so a stern up


----------



## Fishy nipper (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks good but what is your maintenance schedule?,also what’s that tank below it?


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Thank You. Its looks really nice.


----------



## Turtle ranch (Jul 7, 2021)

The tank below is my guppy tank


----------



## Turtle ranch (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Both tanks look nice. Good Job. What about snails with your trutle?


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Just a ideal. Could you put a tank next to the guppy tank?


----------



## Turtle ranch (Jul 7, 2021)

Currently I’m maxed out on tanks I don’t keep snails with my turtles but I might in the future


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Just a ideal. Try some on the snail that come on live plants. To see how the trutle do with snails. And get some bloody fish with your trutle. LOL.


----------

